# Oh Man Were On Fire!



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Florida is on fire, there's ash raining right now and smoke pouring down everywhere. This sux


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Dude! Be careful! Don't go outside and breathe any of the crap in! I wish you my best, for sure!

I assume that you aren't in any immediate danger, since you are posting on APC?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

No danger for sure, thanks man. Its raining ash and smoked up like a hot box!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Glad you're in no immediate danger Orlando. I experienced the ash rain and smoke when we were down in Orlando a few years ago, so I hope you are able to avoid it as much as you can. 

I hate this darn dry weather. We have a huge fire going north of us too and it's burned about 25,000 acres so far, with it barely contained. Lots of people have lost their houses, so some rain would really be nice.


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

JanS said:


> We have a huge fire going north of us too and it's burned about 25,000 acres so far, with it barely contained. Lots of people have lost their houses, so some rain would really be nice.


Yeah that fire in Northern Minnesota is pretty massive and the last time I watched the news, parts of the fire had crossed into Canada. It's all happening in some beautiful country.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Man we got you beat, 250 fires right now well over half a million acres.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Rain!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Hey Orlando, I don't know if you saw the sunset 2 days ago. It was really eerie! An orange glow to everything looked like something out of a sci-fi Martian movie. We need rain big time! At least, they're saying the fire in the Alachua County area is essentially under control. Bradford county is still burning big time, though.


----------



## Linda (Mar 3, 2006)

i saw that sunset here in ontario canada, it was really neat looking! my thoughts and prayers are with you. it has been raining here all week i have been trying to send it down south!


----------

